# Learning English Grammar, Composition & Vocabulary using the AV.



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 5, 2007)

*Learning English Grammar, Composition & Vocabulary using the AV*

I am looking for recommended resources that teach English Grammar, Composition & Vocabulary using the Authorized Version of the English Bible.

I appreciate any recommended books or sites, etc. that focus on any or all grade levels.

Thanks!


----------



## KMK (Mar 5, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> I am looking for recommended resources that teach English Grammar, Composition & Vocabulary using the Authorized Version of the English Bible.
> 
> I appreciate any recommended books or sites, etc. that focus on any or all grade levels.
> 
> Thanks!



My wife and I use the Bob Jones Home Sat curiculum. It is all KJV. It gets a little Dispensational sometimes but it is great for teaching reading and English. It can get pricey though and you can do yourself a favor by looking for stuff on ebay.


----------



## etexas (Mar 5, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> I am looking for recommended resources that teach English Grammar, Composition & Vocabulary using the Authorized Version of the English Bible.
> 
> I appreciate any recommended books or sites, etc. that focus on any or all grade levels.
> 
> Thanks!


I think that I have seen material online in regard to your thread......however if I recall it was VERY fundie, very Dispensational. If you are really interested I can try to track them down for you. Pax Vobiscum


----------



## bookslover (Mar 5, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> I am looking for recommended resources that teach English Grammar, Composition & Vocabulary using the Authorized Version of the English Bible.
> 
> I appreciate any recommended books or sites, etc. that focus on any or all grade levels.
> 
> Thanks!



And the purpose of teaching early-21st-century children 400-year-old English is...


----------



## Davidius (Mar 5, 2007)

bookslover said:


> And the purpose of teaching early-21st-century children 400-year-old English is...



I suppose it would be similar to teaching students Latin so that they may learn how language works grammatically/syntactically, etc. The skills you learn when studying old languages are very helpful.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 5, 2007)

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> I suppose it would be similar to teaching students Latin so that they may learn how language works grammatically/syntactically, etc. The skills you learn when studying old languages are very helpful.



And one couldn't get the kiddos a good modern English grammar because...

By the way, I've observed that people sometimes have difficulty learning Greek or Hebrew because they don't know the parts of speech...in English. If they don't know what an adverb is in English, they're not going to know what it is in Greek, either.

Master English grammar first (and not 400-year-old English, either); then you can learn all the Greek, Hebrew, and Latin you want!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 6, 2007)

bookslover said:


> And the purpose of teaching early-21st-century children 400-year-old English is...




In order to teach them "400-year-old English".

Do you, or have you, read any works with Elizabethan English Richard? If you have, do you understand what you are reading? If not, then you are not able to read many works written in English as well as the proof texts included in the OPC confession. If you are able to read English in all forms, then you, like myself and my children must have learned "400-year-old English" during your life. 

Just because one may not like it does not mean it does not exist or that it is not beneficial. My children will also be learning Latin for the very purpose of improving their mastery of their own language as well as forming a solid foundation for learning other languages.

Now, can you recommend any books dedicated to the teaching of English grammar, composition and vocabulary using the Authorized Version of the English Bible?


----------



## KMK (Mar 6, 2007)

bookslover said:


> And the purpose of teaching early-21st-century children 400-year-old English is...



And the purpose of teaching early-21st-century children 600 year old instuments like the violin is...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 6, 2007)

Chris -- This is slightly off-topic but now that you are living in North Carolina, you might enjoy taking your family to see _The Lost Colony_, America's longest-running outdoor drama (this year marks the 70th year of production). It's a fun thing to do while on vacation at the Outer Banks and good exposure to Elizabethan English too.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 6, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Chris -- This is slightly off-topic but now that you are living in North Carolina, you might enjoy taking your family to see _The Lost Colony_, America's longest-running outdoor drama (this year marks the 70th year of production). It's a fun thing to do while on vacation at the Outer Banks and good exposure to Elizabethan English too.



Much appreciated brother! That would be an ideal educational field trip for our saplings.

The funny/odd thing is, considering this thread and Richard’s remark, at the top of the Lost Colony page is bannered, “a 400 year-old mystery.”


----------



## bookslover (Mar 6, 2007)

KMK said:


> And the purpose of teaching early-21st-century children 600 year old instuments like the violin is...



Apples and oranges. The basic shape and function of a violin doesn't change. Languages do, even though their communicative function remains.

Say, aren't you finished drinking whatever you've got in that cup, there? You seem to be always drinking it!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Mar 20, 2007)

So is Bob Jones the best/only resource to teach English through the AV/KJV?


----------



## KMK (Mar 20, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> So is Bob Jones the best/only resource to teach English through the AV/KJV?



It is the only cross-curricular resource that I know of. There are others like Alpha/Omega and Abeka but I don't think they are committed to the KJV like BJU. You can't beat all of the reasources available through BJU. You just have to be careful of some Dispensational stuff.


----------

